

U.S. tries conviction for leak of retroactively classified rotary phone docs - Alupis
http://boingboing.net/2015/01/21/u-s-tries-to-convict-jeffrey.html

======
crucini
I don't know anything of this case, but this article is biased and
propagandistic.

It uses the phrase "rotary phone" to trivialize some secret documents. They
may indeed be trivial and improperly classified. However the article does not
make this case. Of course it is hard to make this case.

I think this defendant is analogous to a man charged with stealing $10k from
work. They search his home and find a power drill stolen from work.
Prosecutors want to infer that he also stole the $10k.

~~~
kjs3
It's from BoingBoing. By definition, the article is biased and propagandistic.
It's their shtick.

